# Build error for devel/icu



## ohle (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi!

During a port upgrade, trying to build devel/icu:


```
c++ -D_REENTRANT -I. -I../i18n   "-DDEFAULT_ICU_PLUGINS=\"/usr/local/lib/icu\" "  -DU_COMMON_IMPLEMENTATION -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -fno-strict-
aliasing -pipe -fconserve-space -W -Wall -ansi -pedantic -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wno-long-long  -fvisibility=hidden -c   -o uobject.ao 
uobject.cpp
In file included from uobject.cpp:18:
cmemory.h:106: error: expected template-name before '<' token
cmemory.h:106: error: expected `{' before '<' token
cmemory.h:106: error: expected unqualified-id before '<' token
cmemory.h:156: error: extra ';'
cmemory.h:159: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'class icu_3_8::LocalMemory<T>'
cmemory.h:106: error: declaration of 'class icu_3_8::LocalMemory<T>'
cmemory.h:175: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'class icu_3_8::LocalMemory<T>'
cmemory.h:106: error: declaration of 'class icu_3_8::LocalMemory<T>'
```

I'm a bit stumped. I've followed UPDATING, but there seems to be nothing in it pertaining to this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Ohle


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2011)

Based on some screwiness I just saw trying to duplicate this, change MAKE_JOBS_SAFE= to "no" in the Makefile, make clean, and try again.


----------



## ohle (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your effort.

Unfortunately, this didn't change anything.

Best regards,
   Ohle


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2011)

I just build it on a clean system and updated ports tree and it builds fine. No errors, no problems.


----------



## ohle (Jan 5, 2011)

OK, thanks for checking.

So since I can't figure out any connection to other ports, it seems like I'll have to
reinstall all ports unless anybody comes up with any bright ideas.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2011)

As far as I can see icu only depends on devel/gmake and nothing else. You could try rebuilding that and give it another shot.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2011)

The first time, I saw a build error, but mixed-up output due to multiple make jobs.  Set it to a single job to find the error... and it built, and now it won't produce the error again.


----------



## ohle (Jan 5, 2011)

... and SirDice wins the prize. It seems like I had a corrupted gmake, which
I find slightly scary.

Anyway, thanks to everyone for your help.


----------

